# Transfer outlook email address history



## Frediesta (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi,

I want to be able to transfer the history dropdown list that automatically appears when you start typing in the addressee field.

http://i.imgur.com/u3B1X.png

Is this possible?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

What version of Outlook are you running? If it's a newer one (07-10)

You can transfer the list by taking a copy of the file which Outlook 2007 saved it in and then importing it into Outlook 2010.

If you simply upgraded from Outlook 2007 to Outlook 2010:

Type outlook.exe /importnk2, and then click OK.
This should import the .nk2 file into the Outlook 2010 profile.

If you're moving to a new computer:

First you need to find you original file, depending on if you're using Windows XP or Windows 7 it may be in two different places
Windows XP - C:\Documents and Settings\%username%\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook
Windows 7 - C:\Users\%username%\Appdata\AppData\Roamingl\Microsoft\Outlook

Copy 'Outlook.nk2' to a safe location, e.g. a USB drive
On the new computer copy 'Outlook.nk2'to 
Windows XP - C:\Documents and Settings\%username%\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook
Windows 7 - C:\Users\%username%\Appdata\AppData\Roamingl\Microsoft\Outlook
Open the 'Run' window by pressing the 'Windows (Flag) button' and 'R'
Type outlook.exe /importnk2, and then click OK.
This should import the .nk2 file into the Outlook 2010 profile.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Thats called the _auto-complete_ list.
Go here: Manage Your Outlook Email Address Auto-Complete List - How-To Geek


----------



## Frediesta (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the help.

It's actually going from an Outlook 2003 to another Outlook 2003.

Will it work just the same?


----------



## Frediesta (Dec 3, 2009)

The pc where it's coming from, is a Windows Server 2003.

Will it work just the same?


----------

